# Sunday's Show and Tell...9/23/18



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2018)

Fall, already! Which means Fall cleaning so there's room to put all the toys away in the storage shed....this includes those old bikes.

I smell yard sales coming!

In the meantime.
Let's see what relics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Sep 23, 2018)

I know the banner is a repop but price was right and I liked it.Also a few old items at a garage sale but the best find was Bricycle LOL!.LOL


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 23, 2018)

Finally the timing was right to finish my sons run of silver age Avengers! I was offered this copy at a VERY reasonable price and looks to be severely UNDERGRADED...


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 23, 2018)

Went antique shopping with my wife yesterday. Found a few things and the Dayton Huffman! Listed for $180, got it for $125! Stoked!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Went antique shopping with my wife yesterday. Found a few things and the Dayton Huffman! Listed for $180, got it for $125! Stoked!
> 
> View attachment 872740
> 
> ...



Nice snag on the Huffman. Looks early post war. V/r Shawn


----------



## rickyd (Sep 23, 2018)

Ya I know don’t buy projects didn’t have one soooo


----------



## stoney (Sep 23, 2018)

A few things showed up. Thank god for the internet. I can't get out much yet. Nice EA horn, my little sitting IMP, will find a home mounted to the stem of my faux '49 Stingray and my Blackhawk tank, needs a little work.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 23, 2018)

Picked up a schwinn built hawthorne deluxe and made a deal on a Henderson badged dx.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 23, 2018)

Picked up a 1937 Westfield Elgin that I've been after since I saw it 4 years ago. Finally made a package deal to get it. It's an uncommon double bar Westfield frame not seen in the catalogs, I only know of a couple other ones.


----------



## cds2323 (Sep 23, 2018)

Here's the rest.
A 59 Schwinn Speedster with a chicken power motor. The front fender was included. Took off the motor and the bike is cleaning up nicely. All of this stuff will be for sale, some already posted in the for sale section. The rest as I find time.







A 1920s Mead ribbed truss fork.




A 1957 X-53 frame




A patina pair of triple step rims with a ND SM front hub and a 1934 Morrow rear hub.




Also a pair of Riverside Mate BW tires and various parts.


----------



## bikeyard (Sep 23, 2018)

1940 or so Roamer. Cleaned up nice


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 23, 2018)

Westfield built “camelback”? Sadly repainted, wrong fenders. Aired up Wards Riverside Mate tires, they’re holding air, some weathering.  I Adjusted bearings, pretty solid old bike, love the bars. The saddle is toast, needs a cover. It has a new stem bolt. Chain works with a couple of kinks to loosen up. 
The badge holes are located on the sides of whatever headbadge it once sported. I’ve never had a camelback frame so I had to play with this one for a while. I’ll probably clean it up, tweak the fenders, add some struts, replace a spoke and let it be what it is. The seller took my offer so here it is.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 23, 2018)

Some reflectors and a pair of repop Persons pedals.


----------



## IngoMike (Sep 23, 2018)

I have been having good luck finding just what I needed on the Cabe in the last few weeks, here is what has shown up so far......


----------



## petritl (Sep 23, 2018)

Just a couple of items from my LBS who is moving locations and is cleaning out the storage room.

The wheel is super light and has a Campagnolo Record hub


----------



## anders1 (Sep 23, 2018)

Got this 1919 Iver Johnson model 90 road racer in the mail a few days ago. Paint is very nice, saddle and bars are original optional equipment.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 23, 2018)

no bike stuff... bought some Lizard Skin Ceramic Insulation for my 1949 Chevrolet coupe for the inside firewall and as much floor as it will cover.  the last one I had the firewall and even the dash were warm from engine heat. had to buy a fancy gun to spray it. hope it works as this stuff ain't cheap.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2018)

cds2323 said:


> Picked up a 1937 Westfield Elgin that I've been after since I saw it 4 years ago. Finally made a package deal to get it. It's an uncommon double bar Westfield frame not seen in the catalogs, I only know of a couple other ones. View attachment 872819
> 
> View attachment 872820



Holy crap, rare Westfield framed Elgin.
Awesome find, very similar to my 37.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2018)

Picked up this sweet little 50 Schwinn D-13 Straightbar on a trade this morning. Another pair of S-2 wheels with Bendix hubs were included. Threw on a 26x8 bar and some nicer grips and added a Seiss Horn. 











. Thanks a bunch to
Tim @tjkajecj


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2018)

I got a project at the Swap today from Tony @rustintime 
Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 23, 2018)

Picked up a replica Bugatti. No engine but a good price for a project.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 23, 2018)

Received a box loaded with early Huret parts and a 1961-62 Atom 15-25 freewheel from Cody.


----------



## jd56 (Sep 23, 2018)

Did a little trading for this 49 Hornet today.
Don't think it's a Panther with no springer but, it does have a locking fork.
Haven't checked the wheels yet to see if they are S2s but, it does have a Dynahub generator. So many have mentioned, that's what the front hub is.
Oh and possibly Whizer bars.


----------



## tjkajecj (Sep 23, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Picked up this sweet little 50 Schwinn D-13 Straightbar on a trade this morning. Another pair of S-2 wheels with Bendix hubs were included. Threw on a 26x8 bar and some nicer grips and added a Seiss Horn. View attachment 873014
> 
> View attachment 873015
> 
> ...




Flip side to the trade with Rob, 1941 Colson Scout.
I hope Rob @rollfaster is happy with the trade....I know I am.
Great person to deal with and a big thanks for all he does with the local vintage bicycle group "Gateway Coasters".

Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2018)

tjkajecj said:


> Flip side to the trade with Rob, 1941 Colson Scout.
> I hope Rob @rollfaster is happy with the trade....I know I am.
> Great person to deal with and a big thanks for all he does with the local vintage bicycle group "Gateway Coasters".
> 
> ...



Yep, I am Tim. Plus, the Colson has found a good home along side some great ones. Nice to see it go to an awesome Colson collection!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 23, 2018)

jd56 said:


> Did a little trading for this 49 Hornet today.
> Don't think it's a Panther with no springer but, it does have a locking fork.
> Haven't checked the wheels yet to see if they are S2s but, it does have a Dynahub generator. So many have mentioned, that's what the front hub is.
> Oh and possibly Whizer bars.
> ...



Love the rarely seen cushioned bars too!


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 23, 2018)

Spent the day at the Royal Oak MI bike swap, with my dad and my son, which was pretty cool. My son is 6 and this was his first time going to a swap. 

I finally found an original paint prewar Rollfast tank after searching for several months. I'll shine it up a bit before installing.

Also bought this 24" Schwinn DX Hornet.

Sold enough stuff to pay for what I bought, and still came home with a little more cash in my pocket than I started with.


----------



## Kstone (Sep 23, 2018)

I guess I technically bought the supplies to make this?  About 3 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 23, 2018)

Miss kstone; how long does that take?


----------



## Kstone (Sep 23, 2018)

buickmike said:


> Miss kstone; how long does that take?



Hmmm....
One month to 2 months... About 1-2 weeks to sculpt, then I have to cut it apart and hollow it so it won't explode in the kiln ..so that adds another week. Then I tetris it back together and paint it, one more week. Then I load it in the kiln and it has to sit and dry for about 2 weeks before I turn it on. If it's fired too soon the water molecules can't escape from the clay once it reaches boiling temp, so it can explode. Then it fires for about 12 hours to pyrometric cone 5, about 2,300 degrees F. 

I'm working on a piece right now which I hollowed last night, so you can see the process...

It's kinda like scooping the guts out of a pumpkin. Haha.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 23, 2018)

I love it when i find a piece of DELTA  i've never seen before . Just bought this cool Powerlite  with no front lens /light , no bail handle  and cool cross lens guard i've never seen , usually the guards are like the one in the last 2 pics and POWERLITES always have the front light


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2018)

Taking a break on bikes for a bit so...Got my dash panel this week so......started rust repair....on my T/A project .. :0...


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 23, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hmmm....
> One month to 2 months... About 1-2 weeks to sculpt, then I have to cut it apart and hollow it so it won't explode in the kiln ..so that adds another week. Then I tetris it back together and paint it, one more week. Then I load it in the kiln and it has to sit and dry for about 2 weeks before I turn it on. If it's fired too soon the water molecules can't escape from the clay once it reaches boiling temp, so it can explode. Then it fires for about 12 hours to pyrometric cone 5, about 2,300 degrees F.
> 
> I'm working on a piece right now which I hollowed last night, so you can see the process...
> ...





Kstone said:


> Hmmm....
> One month to 2 months... About 1-2 weeks to sculpt, then I have to cut it apart and hollow it so it won't explode in the kiln ..so that adds another week. Then I tetris it back together and paint it, one more week. Then I load it in the kiln and it has to sit and dry for about 2 weeks before I turn it on. If it's fired too soon the water molecules can't escape from the clay once it reaches boiling temp, so it can explode. Then it fires for about 12 hours to pyrometric cone 5, about 2,300 degrees F.
> 
> I'm working on a piece right now which I hollowed last night, so you can see the process...
> ...



Wow ! that's quite a piece, very impressive / large . You gotta post pics. when it's finished


----------



## Moseph (Sep 23, 2018)

I bought a 1958 Schwinn Spitfire on eBay for $200 shipped. I just received it yesterday but didn't open it until today and overall it's pretty nice. I wish I had known the rear fender was in as bad of shape as it is and unfortunately it was damaged in shipping. If anyone has a rear fender and/or a tank that would match please let me know!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 23, 2018)

Did some cleaning on the Firestone yesterday and today,  Firestone equipped down to the tubes.


----------



## Kato (Sep 23, 2018)

Got this 51 Hornet a few weeks back or from Anders1 ( super guy! ) for my son who's off to his freshman year in college.
Super nice bike - we got it all back together last night......it's ready to roll old skool !!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Picked up a replica Bugatti. No engine but a good price for a project.
> View attachment 873053
> 
> View attachment 873054
> ...



way to go ,I love it !!!!!


----------



## TieDye (Sep 23, 2018)

I picked up this 1953 Roadmaster.  I should add that I got this at the swap meet in Royal Oak, Michigan Sunday.  We had a great time.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 23, 2018)

On a bike buying hiatus, but stopped by an estate sale on my lunch break and got a creepy baby abd a little advertising piece.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 23, 2018)

Kstone said:


> Hmmm....
> One month to 2 months... About 1-2 weeks to sculpt, then I have to cut it apart and hollow it so it won't explode in the kiln ..so that adds another week. Then I tetris it back together and paint it, one more week. Then I load it in the kiln and it has to sit and dry for about 2 weeks before I turn it on. If it's fired too soon the water molecules can't escape from the clay once it reaches boiling temp, so it can explode. Then it fires for about 12 hours to pyrometric cone 5, about 2,300 degrees F.
> 
> I'm working on a piece right now which I hollowed last night, so you can see the process...
> ...



Very cool, kinda reminds me of the chocolate bunnies I used to get from the Easter bunny.


----------



## Casual dreamer (Sep 23, 2018)

My buddy @KingSized HD gave me a tip on an estate sale where I picked up this very nice extra large 72 schwinn varsity, also scored this nice 1970 Smith-Corona typewriter, and some great book about Fresno history, a great find!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks. Trans an wonder land oh ya...awsome


----------



## Mike Franco (Sep 24, 2018)

I'm a sucker for license plates


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> On a bike buying hiatus, but stopped by an estate sale on my lunch break and got a creepy baby abd a little advertising piece. View attachment 873264
> 
> View attachment 873265




Yeah that kid looks real happy in his sissy clothes for all too see


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 25, 2018)

eye ha d a fairy visit me last knight


----------

